# Planar game (dm looking for some players)



## Legolizard (Dec 9, 2004)

This is a game was started at Gen Con so-cal. The game seemed to be more popular with the players then I thought my first campaign would be. So im continueing it here and are looking for at least a offensive spellcaster to join my group.

It is a 11th level game, starting money is 70,000. The ECL of all races, with a level adjustment, is -1. Playing outsiders and misfits (ex. a tiefling paladin, someone that just dosen't quite fit into their race). You can be any alignment but you must be able to work as a team, or you will be all dead pretty quick.
I already have four players so respond quickly. 

YOu are the vassels of lord Lahuarl, prince of the netherworld. He has been asleep for 10 years, his father the Overlord died 2 years ago. This left a power vascum that many demons, devils, and even celestials want to fill. The netherworld plane is right under the Outlands, and has more souls than any other outer plane. Because of the mas amounts of labor and location, there is giants amount of trade that goes through the Neverworld. This plane is baised on the neverworld in the game Disgaea: Hour of Darkness.

As his vassals, you will be going missions. You will be paid 10,000 gold evry month as a salary, put everything you find on your missions belongs to the prince. You get to keep potions and items you need at the time but everything you find and or loot is the princes. There is always a team of petitioners behind you gathering everything so don't worry about carrying stuff.

The castle you are in is sealed up and the only way out or in is a gate maindained by a high level wizard. The infermary in the castle is run by a Eye tyrant and there many other of the former overlords vassels around. All of these guys wont help you too much. There is also a branch of the red talon corp. in the castle were you can buy almost anything and a grey slaad that can make Items for you named bleeb. Warning, Bleeb dosen't make toys, he makes tools, you need to convince him to make an Item for you.

Laharl is Lawful neutral, and your actions can evect his alignment and your missions. so choose your actions wisely


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 9, 2004)

Post your characters on this thread http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109931 .


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Lego...
 Well the only thing missing is letting people know stat generation rules you have. I'll have the monk/ranger up on the rogues gallery tomorrow...its too late tonight..looking forward to the next mission.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 9, 2004)

*Do'h*

Sorry, Ok this is how you figure out stats. You roll 4 6 sided die seven times. reroll ones, take out the smallest number of each roll and crossout the smallest number in the group. Then repeat, choose the set you would like to use. 

I trust you to be honest, and i'll know if you cheat.


----------



## cmanos (Dec 9, 2004)

Hmm...sounds interesting.  May be able to make something up tonight.  Will see if I have the time.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2004)

I am interested. I would be able to make an offensive spellcaster if that is the gap to be filled - my first impulse is a Chaotic Neutral Aasimar Evoker/Alienist. That is, of course, if you allow material from Complete Arcane. Otherwise I'll have to think a bit longer...


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 9, 2004)

Dude, I am using the complete arcane. Ofcourse you can use it, and alienists seem fun. but I still have final say on the character.

And one last thing, you can't spend a majority of your starting  money on on item. The most you can spend on 1 item is 10,000 gp. I can be flexible about this so please ask.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

One thing I'm not clear on: are the characters to be made at level 11, and to have a 1 ECL race? Or should they be of an ECL 1 race, and have a combined level and ECL total of 11? As in, should my Aasimar be a level 5 mage/5 alienist or a level 5 mage/6 alienist?


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 10, 2004)

Ecl is added, so you have a ecl of 1 for being an assimar then you have 10 character class levels. If someone played a race with a ecl of 5 (after my house rule) they be able to get 6 character classes afterwards.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Ah, wait, sorry - I think I'd misunderstood. You're saying that the house rule is that ECL is 1 less than normal for all races in your game?

 But... since you confirmed my example of an aasimar having 10 character levels, does this mean that the ECL cannot disappear completely by your house rule? So ECL +1 races are still ECL +1? 

 Or have I got the wrong end of the stick completely? Sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 10, 2004)

no, if a race has a ecl of 1 it goes to 0. I thought assimar had a ecl of 2. My bad. So you can play an assimar with no level adjustment.

But if you wanted to play any of the regular races that don't have an adjustment, i'd give you an extra character level.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

This is crying for a True Necromancer character   Would you be allowing Libris Mortis?  Also would the BoVD be appropriate?  Although if the role of a caster is taken, I could go for something else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

The planar campaigns call to me... cannot... resist... temptation...

Ok, here's my idea, a wildren fighter (from the Planar Handbook), who was cursed to despise animals and creatures of lesser intelligence.  Banished from the Beastlands, he took up work with Lord Lahuarl in hopes of drowing his shame and anger in the sweat of combat and the blood of the lesser beings he is sent against.

So... I'll try to get him up tonight.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Lego...
 I do hope that I can use the same pc that I used at the con game...(the short swords were 18K each) If you want me to change them please let me know....He's up in the Rogues Gallery...


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 10, 2004)

18k each or together. I could see you having that bad ass of waepons, but they are kinda strong. ok maybe make your second weapon a +1 keen, and i'll allow it.

Also, if you want to retain any of your monk abiblities, you need to be lawful, you lose them all if your chaotic. 

Ok, i don't have the book of the dead and i've seen the book of vile darkness. Send me a email on what you want to use in the both books and then will talk. legolizard@Juno.com


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

I have my preliminary character up for DM approval/disapproval.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> 18k each or together. I could see you having that bad ass of waepons, but they are kinda strong. ok maybe make your second weapon a +1 keen, and i'll allow it.
> 
> Also, if you want to retain any of your monk abiblities, you need to be lawful, you lose them all if your chaotic.
> 
> Ok, i don't have the book of the dead and i've seen the book of vile darkness. Send me a email on what you want to use in the both books and then will talk. legolizard@Juno.com




Will do.

Also, you don't lose your monk abilities if you aren't lawful, you just can no longer progress as a monk.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Ex-Monks*
> A monk who becomes nonlawful cannot gain new levels as a monk but retains all monk abilities.
> Like a member of any other class, a monk may be a multiclass character, but multiclass monks face a special restriction. A monk who gains a new class or (if already multiclass) raises another class by a level may never again raise her monk level, though she retains all her monk abilities.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Ferrix for the quote for Lego. Knew I didn't forget that rule, would change alot of the character. Hey Lego, took the ghost touch off of the short sword, let me know if there is any other changes. Hope the others from the con get theirs up soon....If I get a chance tomorrow I'll try to get ahold of a couple of them to remind them of the game.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, for someone to be able to use evil books or evil characters, there must be a equal amount of good characters using good books. If someone wants to be a real evil character, someone must be a really rightoues character.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Alrighty, I think I've finally got that straight then. I'll have my character up tonight.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Zerthilore, Githzerai Ranger/Monk/Fist of Zuokon*

If you are still taking players, I've got a Gith I've been wanting to try.  He's currently on "Alternate" status for another game, and there's a link to him in my signatue.  If you are still taking on players, I can have him updated to the correct stats and levels for your game within a few hours.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 10, 2004)

Oops.  Just looked at Ferretguy's character.  If I'd be cramping your style, Ferretguy, I'll bow out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

Legolizard, I adjusted my hp, and dropped the astral driftmetal from my armor, which brings it down to 10,900 gp.  I spent the remaining 12,000gp on other things.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm looking at equipment and I'd very much like a Boccob's Blessed Book for 12,500 gp. What do you think? Could you make an exception for this?


----------



## evanfardreamer (Dec 10, 2004)

*Erchan the Sniper*

Alright, got his stats up taken straight from the character sheet from GenCon. I'm ready to go whenever, but how often are we looking at posting replies while we adventure?


----------



## Patlin (Dec 10, 2004)

Zerthilore is up in the RG thread (though I'm still working on equipment), and after levelling him up, he doesn't look as much like Arisith as I had feared.  Let me know if you can use him in the group.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 10, 2004)

Boccob's blessed book is no problem, it's not like it can deal 20+ damage eachturn, it only holds your spells.

Patlin, I really don't want two githzeria in the party. Theres a multiverse of races, what I do need though is a rightouse character (maybe a celestial). For there to a evil character, I need a good character.

Isida Kep'Tukari, thank you.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 10, 2004)

Very good, I can be flexible.  I almost always play good aligned characters, so being "righteous" shouldn't be a problem.  Here are some alternative ideas:

1.  I have a vague idea for a favored soul/sorceror/mystic theurge (just got Complete Divine, so this one isn't fleshed out yet.)  Would be a good healer, if you need one.
2.  Toramir, an Elan Cerebremancer
3.  Prism, the Warforged Shaper

Should good alignment not be desired, I've also got a human Druid/Monk I could play.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, my character's up. *whew*... spells for a level 11 wizard are a *lot* of work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

Try an 18th level necromancer.  Those are _really_ tough.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 11, 2004)

Hrm... seems like we already have two arcane types tagged up.

Perhaps a feral psychic warrior?


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Try an 18th level necromancer.  Those are _really_ tough.




*shudders* I can imagine...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Lego! I noticed that your little group is minus a cleric?

Got room for one more?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Lemme see, we have ferretgy's CN Githzerai monk/ranger, my LN wildren fighter, Patlin's LN ranger/monk/fist of Zoukon, evanfardreamer's CN human rogue, and Eluvan's CN aasimar wizard/alienist...  I certainly wouldn't mind a cleric in the group!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Try an 18th level necromancer, those are really tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy really took me a lot of time, particularly because I had spell focus feats and had to mark everything correctly...


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 11, 2004)

Offcourse there is room, ( I assume your our cleric from gen-con) . Even if your not, theres still room.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lemme see, we have ferretgy's CN Githzerai monk/ranger, my LN wildren fighter, Patlin's LN ranger/monk/fist of Zoukon, evanfardreamer's CN human rogue, and Eluvan's CN aasimar wizard/alienist...  I certainly wouldn't mind a cleric in the group!




Actually, it looks like my characters been rejected.  If I could get some guidance on what you're looking for, I'll post another one.  I put some alternative suggestions above.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

I think a cerebremancer would be cool.  Then again I'm a big psionics fan.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 11, 2004)

Whats a shaper? because that Warforge sounds good.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 11, 2004)

A Shaper (Specialist Psion) is the Psionic equivalent of a Conjurer (Specialist Wizard) -- the major difference is that Psions are required to chose a specialty, whereas with mages it's optional.  Is that your preference, then?


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 11, 2004)

you know, play what ever you want (to my restrictions). I have been controling what you make for my own enjoyment. I'm sorry, it's just I expected more people to play demons, devils and celestials. But thats Niave realism there (thinking that everyone thinks like you do, not totaly sure if I spelled it right). Again i'm sorry, play what you want.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 11, 2004)

Told you this would get alot of takers Lego...by the by, Dead is a friend of mine from up here...different then the cleric at the con but a good person nontheless...although being from Wales could be seen as an disadvantage.... 

Oh and Patlin your not cramping my style....you seem to be focused on the bow, and I'm more of a hand to hand type of guy...(of course with the hit points I have don't think I'll last that long...)

And Lego...do you mind if I update my pc with the psionics rules for Gith? (he'd wind up with the same abilities as Patlin for the natural gith abilities..)


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 11, 2004)

what would be the changes?


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Offcourse there is room, ( I assume your our cleric from gen-con) . Even if your not, theres still room.





Nope, I'm not form the con. Though my very good pal ferretguy was, and told me that this game was worth a look see. 

I'll work on my char over the weekend and have the stats up for ya asap.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> you know, play what ever you want (to my restrictions). I have been controling what you make for my own enjoyment. I'm sorry, it's just I expected more people to play demons, devils and celestials. But thats Niave realism there (thinking that everyone thinks like you do, not totaly sure if I spelled it right). Again i'm sorry, play what you want.





 Ooh! Ooh! Could I still change my character? And if so, could I be a Ghaele Eladrin (as per the Savage Species rules)? You didn't mention Savage Species (or if you did I missed the reference) so I didn't bother to ask about this, but if you wer ehoping for Celestials and Fiends... I'd love to be a Ghaele. What do you think?


----------



## Patlin (Dec 11, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> you know, play what ever you want (to my restrictions). I have been controling what you make for my own enjoyment. I'm sorry, it's just I expected more people to play demons, devils and celestials. But thats Niave realism there (thinking that everyone thinks like you do, not totaly sure if I spelled it right). Again i'm sorry, play what you want.




I'll put Toramir up on the board and see what everyone thinks of that... It's been forever since I played a primary spellcaster, anyway.  And it sounds like you have your Eladrin, based on Eluvan's exclamation points.    

Also, character creation is sort of a hobby of mine all by itself, so don't be concerned about making suggestions.  I've got tons of ideas sitting around I haven't used.  I mainly though of Zerthilore first because Githzerai are generally found in Planar settings.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 11, 2004)

Alright...changes are (or psionic abilities are...)

3/day Catfall, concussion blast (1d6 concussion dam 0 save spell/psionic resistance effects), psionic daze (dc:16 will save, effect as per Daze spell), inertial armor(1hr/level), psionic plane shift 1/day 5th level caster level

not too much different from original, just updated per expanded psionics book


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 11, 2004)

ok you can use savage species. but he has to be only 11th level. but when you do put your new character, put it were your old character used to be. Make sure you save it.

and you can update you character to with the psionics.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2004)

Ummm... why 11th level? Surely the point of Savage Species is that it allows characters made with those rules to be the equivalent of any other characters in the party? I'm not trying to be contrary, but I'm not sure I understand this ruling.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 11, 2004)

Room for one more?


----------



## Patlin (Dec 11, 2004)

Toramir is complete.  I take it with Eluvan changing to a Celestial, he is now the groups primary arcane caster.  We also have a fighter, rogue and a ranger.  If deadestai comes through with a Cleric, I think we've got a complete group.

As to Eluvan's question, I was under the impression the rules were 11th level for a LA+1 race, or 12 for a +0 race -- basically ECL 12 characters.  I don't even have savage species, but you want him to be ECL 12, too, right?


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok with my -1 to level level adjustment, the characters ecl should be 11, a drow with a level adjustment (after the -1) of 1 can take 10 class levels. Since you want to play a savage species race, i'll only allow you to take 11 levels in the race. 

So if you are playin a a special race, your ecl should be 11 after the -1. 

And I already know theres a human in the party that played at gencon, but I might make were you can't play any of the origianl races unless you add a template to it (half -fiend,-celestial,-dragon,-fey, ect..).


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 12, 2004)

I think you misunderstand the way Savage Species progressions work. Until they reach the end of their progressions, they effectively have *no* ECL. They simply have levels in their associated class, some of which may count as ECL but none of which actually *are*ECL. I'm not sure I undestand your system, but at the moment I have a level 12 Ghaele ready. I'll post him, and if there's a problem I can tweak.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 12, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstand the way Savage Species progressions work. Until they reach the end of their progressions, they effectively have *no* ECL. They simply have levels in their associated class, some of which may count as ECL but none of which actually *are*ECL. I'm not sure I undestand your system, but at the moment I have a level 12 Ghaele ready. I'll post him, and if there's a problem I can tweak.




ECL refers to effective character level, everyone has an ECL basically.  I think you mean level adjustment, he has no "level adjustment".

Being level 12 makes him ECL 12, just like a 12th level fighter is ECL 12.  He however has no "level adjustment".  With Legolizard's -1 to ECL, he'd be ECL 11, which is what he seems to be shooting for.

His post seems contradictory.

Since by standard rules a 10th level drow is an ECL 12, or an aasimar paladin 11 is ECL 12, or a human fighter 12 is ECL 12, taking 12 levels (ECL 12) in a monster class seems exactly the same to me.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmmm, sorry. I typed that in a hurry, and mixed up my terminology. What I was trying to say was that, if all ECLs are decreased by one, my character should be level 12 rather than level 11. Then... I kind of went off on a little tangent trying to explain how monster classes worked and failing miserably.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 12, 2004)

I took a look at your character and i'm going to ask you to take it down to 11th level because your too powerful. I was even thinking of having you go down to 10th because you also have cleric spells, but 11th will be fine.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 12, 2004)

lego lizard, sorry it took me so long to post my character since the con, but i had a lot of art stuff to lay out and work to get done before i could get to it. take a look over it and let me know what you think. it is the same as what is on my sheet from GenCon.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 13, 2004)

Apologies Lego, preggars wife needed attentions today (we are due on Wednesday officially, so things are kinda up in the air right now.) so couldn't work on my char. 

Just to let you know, I was thinking of throwing in a Draconic Gnome Cleric of Hlal, Dracolyte. Umm... Yeah. I'll stick him up if there's stil time, otherwise I'll stand aside for one who is more ready. 

Let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

*A plea for gaming!*

Is there still room for a primary caster? if so I would like to bring over a character from a game that seems to have died off I would just have to "level" him to 11th. He's a teifling Wizard.
Here he is as he stands now. (he was based on a point buy)

Kavernus of the Blue Horns, male Tiefling, Tiefling1/Wizard5: CR 6; ECL 6; Medium Outsider (Tiefling); HD 5d4+1d8+6; hp 34; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft; AC 16 (+1 Ring of Protection, +4 Dex, +1 Amulet of Natural Armor); Melee rapier +3 (1d6) Ranged +7, Lt. Crossbow (1d8); SA spells, Spell Like abilities; SQ Tiefling traits, summon familiar; AL LN; SV Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: Concentration +2 (1), Knowledge (arcana) +9 (5), Knowledge (Planes) +13 (9); Bluff +7 (4), Hide +10 (4), Move Silently +8 (4), Pick Pockets +8 (4), Knowledge (Group Tactics) +9 (5), Knowledge (Summon able Monsters) +9(5), Spellcraft +5 (1), Spell focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning, Leadership, Scribe Scrolls, Spell Mastery (Monster summoning 3, Mount, Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow).

Languages: Common, Draconic, Auran, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Celestial, Infernal, and Abyssal.

Spell like abilities: Cast Darkness as Sorcerer of character level (6) 1/day. 

Special Defences: 5 points DR to Fire, Cold and Electricity.

Basic spell list: Spells Per Day: 0=4, 1st=4, 2nd=3, 3rd=2

0 Level: Detect magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, and Mending.
1st Level: Mage Armor, Mount, Charm Person, and Reduce.
2nd Level: Summon Swarm, Adrenaline Surge, and Bull’s Strength.
3rd Level: MS3 x2, Invisibility Sphere.

Spell Book:
0 Level: All but Evocation.
1st Level: Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Mount, Charm Person, Sleep, Enlarge, Message, Reduce, and Expeditious Retreat.
2nd Level: Adrenaline Surge (MotW), Ice Knife (T&B), Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow, Bull’s Strength, and Cat’s Grace.
3rd Level: Monster Summoning III, Blink, and Invisibility Sphere.

Equipment of note:
Rod of Lesser Extension (5,400GP)
+1 Ring of Protection (2,000gp)
+1 Amulet of Natural Armor (2,000gp)
+1 Robe of Resistance (2,000gp)
675gp spent to buy spells for book.
2 scrolls Mage Armor (50gp)
2 scrolls Sleep (50gp)
2 scrolls Obscuring Mist (50gp)
Wand of Expeditious Retreat (750gp)
80gp left for basics.

Kavernus is the son of a human sorceress and the demon she summoned expressly to impregnate her. He was an experiment from the start of his life and it grew worse from there. His 'mother' was gone for months at a time and while he was old enough to train himself in the mystical arts he also had time out on the streets of Sigil and learned the ways of the pickpocket. Eventually he just up and left his mother without a word and traveled the planes meeting new and different beings. He has a natural way of leadership about him that translates well into his chosen specialty of Conjuration. 

Kavernus stands 5'8" and 150 pounds, long black hair, ruddy tan skin and black eyes (think native American). His distinguishing features are the long thin horns growing from his head and his fangs. He has vestigial Bat like wings but they are not usable and very weak. 
He typical dresses very fastidiously and is partial to deep blues and indigo


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Bah, it seems my lofty goals are too high for even me..... I cannot play in your game afterall. I have too many games I am involved with already (and need to quit one or two of those as well....  ) and so hope you'll forgive me as I bow out of this one before I begin it. It seems as though you have plenty of interest from others anyhow.  

Good luck Lego, I'll keep the thread subscribed so I can at least try to follow it from afar.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 14, 2004)

Well thats ok, I think I'm not short on players. 
What we have:
1. Monk/Ranger Gith
2. Wildren Fighter
3. Human Rogue (Still needs to be fixed)
4. Ghaele Eladrin ( pretty much a bad ass cleric with death rays)
5. Elan Cerebramancer
6. Hobgoblin "Expert" (meaning he's rougish, but your not totaly sure what his class is)

I could squeeze in one, at tops two, more people. but it might get crowded.

So sure, get your tiefling updated and will see.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Well thats ok, I think I'm not short on players.
> What we have:
> 1. Monk/Ranger Gith
> 2. Wildren Fighter
> ...



Will have him up and running by tomorrow night.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not dead, Argent!

And I'll get my character made as soon as I find a moment of peace.  It's crunch time for college applications, so I've been busy.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright... sorry I've been away for a while. I disagree with you reasoning more than a little bit, Lego, but I defer to your authority. I'll go take my character down a level.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> It's not dead, Argent!



 It's Not? Where the hades have I been?


----------



## Patlin (Dec 16, 2004)

So, does that last exchange mean you aren't interested in this game, then, Argent?  Lego, when do you want to close recruiting and get started?  Toramir's thirsty for some action.


----------



## Maijin (Dec 16, 2004)

If recruiting has not yet been closed I would be interested in making an aasimar cleric of questionable moral fiber, I can have a sheet whipped out rather quickly but if it's too late that's cool


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry for the my little absence, this week was finals. Anyway, sorry majin, argant and silver mage were the last people. I officially close recrumant for this campaign.

And, Eluvan im just worried about all those nasty spell like abilities at will you would be able to do. And to everdreamer, if he dosen't respond soon, i'll have to start without him.

So if everyone can get up their characters, we can begin soon.


----------



## matthewbajda (Dec 17, 2004)

we will rock you like a hurricane on this one. i cant wait for the story to start.the game at GenCon was really cool.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok guys, how about a little practice. I'll run a simple arena fight for those of you who have your charcters ready. this will be practice, no rewards, no experience. Just for the fun and practice of it. 

Ok go here for the game http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110908


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2004)

Character will go up sometime sunday or monday, have a christmas party that's taking up a lot of time for preperation tomorrow (tonight actually).  Alrighty,

Ciao


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2004)

*Updating Kavernus (obviously not done.)*

*Kavernus of the Blue Horns*

_Male Tiefling
Tiefling Racial 1/ Wizard 10
Lawful Neutral_

*Size:* M (5', 8"; 150 lbs.)
*HD:* HD 10d4+1d8+11
*HP:* 52
*Initiative:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 16 (+4 Dex, +1 Ring of Protection, +1 Amulet of Natural Armor)
*BAB:* +6 


*Attributes:*

*Str:* 10 (+0) 
*Dex:* 18 (+4) 
*Con:* 12 (+1) 
*Int:* 18 (+4) 
*Wis:* 10 (+0)
*Cha:* 13 (+1)


*Attacks:*
_Rapier_ +6 (1d6, 18-20/x2) 

*Saves:*

*Fort:* +7 (5 base, +1 Con, +1 robe of resistance)
*Ref:* +10(5 base, +4 Dex, +1 robe of resistance)
*Will:* +10 (9 base, +0 Wis, +1 robe of resistance)


*Skills:*

_ Knowledge (Arcana):_ +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Int.)
_ Concentration:_ +2 ( 1 Rank, +1 Con)
_ Knowledge (Planes):_ +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Int.)
_ Bluff:_ +7 (4 Ranks, +1 Cha, +2 Racial)
_ Hide:_ +10 (4 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Racial)
_ Move Silently:_ +8 (4 Ranks, +4Dex)
_ Pick Pockets:_ +8 (4 Ranks, +4Dex)
_ Knowledge (Group Tactics):_ +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Int.) 
_ Knowledge (Summon able Monsters):_ +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Int.) 
_ Spellcraft:_ +5 (1 Rank, +4 Int.)



*Feats:*

Spell focus Conjuration (lvl1)
Augment Summoning (lvl 3)
Leadership (lvl 6) 
Enhanced Familiar (lvl 9)
Scribe Scrolls (Wizard 1)
Spell Mastery {Monster summoning 3, Mount, Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow}.
 (Wizard 5)
Spell Penetration (Wizard 10)


*Class Abilities:*

Spells Casting
Summon Familiar


*Racial Abilities:*

Cast Darkness as Sorcerer of character level (6) 1/day
5 points DR to Fire, Cold and Electricity
Darkvision 60’
+2 to Bluff and Hide



*Languages:*

Common 
Draconic
Auran
Ignan
Terran
Aquan
Celestial
Infernal
Abyssal.


*Equipment:*

Rapier (20 gp) [2 lbs.]


_Rod of Lesser Extension_ (5,400GP)
_+1 Ring of Protection_  (2,000gp)
_+1 Amulet of Natural Armor_  (2,000gp)
_+1 Robe of Resistance_  (2,000gp)
_675gp spent to buy spells for book. _
_2 scrolls Mage Armor_  (50gp)
_2 scrolls Sleep_  (50gp)
_2 scrolls Obscuring Mist_  (50gp)
_Wand of Expeditious Retreat_  (750gp)


_Magical Item_ (# gp) [# lb.]
_Magical Item_ (# gp) [# lb.]
_Magical Item_ (# gp) [# lb.]
Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
- Stored Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
- Stored Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]
Mundane Item (# gp) [# lb.]

[money remaining]

Carrying # lbs.

*Load:* light #, medium #, heavy #, lift #, drag #

_Special Item Description:_



*Description:*
Kavernus stands 5'8" and 150 pounds, long black hair, ruddy tan skin and black eyes (think native American). His distinguishing features are the long thin horns growing from his head and his fangs. He has vestigial Bat like wings but they are not usable and very weak. 
He typically dresses very fastidiously and is partial to deep blues and indigo.



*Background:*
Kavernus is the son of a human sorceress and the demon she summoned expressly to impregnate her. He was an experiment from the start of his life and it grew worse from there. His 'mother' was gone for months at a time and while he was old enough to train himself in the mystical arts he also had time out on the streets of Sigil and learned the ways of the pickpocket. Eventually he just up and left his mother without a word and traveled the planes meeting new and different beings. He has a natural way of leadership about him that translates well into his chosen specialty of Conjuration. 



*Personality:*
Kavernus is a very intelligent man, and he knows it. In his youth he may have been a bit of a bad boy but now he has cleaned up his act (some what) and helped to start a Wizards academy on the world he came to know as home. He has a natural flair for Leadership. (some would say bossing others around) .



Coins- 0gp, 0sp, 0cp (pouch, ??wt)

*SPELLBOOK*
Spell Book:
0 Level: All but Evocation.
1st Level: Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Mount, Charm Person, Sleep, Enlarge, Message, Reduce, and Expeditious Retreat.
2nd Level: Adrenaline Surge (MotW), Ice Knife (T&B), Summon Swarm, Melph’s Acid Arrow, Bull’s Strength, and Cat’s Grace.
3rd Level: Monster Summoning III, Blink, and Invisibility Sphere.

*Spells Per Day*
0	1st	2nd	3rd	4th	5th
4	5	5	4	3	2


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 18, 2004)

put this on the rogue galler planar character section. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109931


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok people if you have your character up, go to the playing area and start playing. 

I know the point of playing on message boards is that you don't have to instantly respond to things but, I ask you all just to respond at least every other day. 

So your fellow pary members need your help in the arena, so GO and be VICTORIOUS. (I hope I spelled that right.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Ok people if you have your character up, go to the playing area and start playing.
> 
> I know the point of playing on message boards is that you don't have to instantly respond to things but, I ask you all just to respond at least every other day.
> 
> So your fellow pary members need your help in the arena, so GO and be VICTORIAS. (I hope I spelled that right.)



Strange.. No one told me, Kavernus of the Blue Horns, about the cross-dressing aspect of this game. now I have to have my back waxed. LOL

(victorious)


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 19, 2004)

wait, wha...

anyway, it seems our human rogue as troped out and I'm just waiting for the last of you to post your characters and start playing on the planar game board in the playing area.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok, silvermage, and Eluvan, your characters are up, so get into the arena already. they going to need some more support and some healing.


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm posting a 1:00 am, but don't be like me, don't spam because you suffer from insomnia.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Still looking for players?


----------



## Mr. Prez (Dec 26, 2004)

Me am work on Dracosaur. Have done soon...Me think...


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, since are our healer, elardin hasn't posted yet. ashy you can join.

We just need a healer of somesort.
Write up your character as fast as possible and start playing.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 28, 2004)

My character's finally up.  How do we determine HP?

I'll be entering as soon as Prez has his character up, as he's my bodyguard.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 29, 2004)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> Ok, since are our healer, elardin hasn't posted yet. ashy you can join.
> 
> We just need a healer of somesort.
> Write up your character as fast as possible and start playing.




Roger - healer comin' up!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok - I am going to play an exiled neraph cleric of Chourst, perhaps an ex-Xaositech, depending on your Faction War stance...  Should be fun!!!  

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/outsider/slaad/chourst.htm


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 31, 2004)

As long as the ecl is 11 or under, im fine with almost anything you can think of.
Start working on it then Ashy.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, since he's an LA +0 race, does he get 11 levels, or 12?


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 31, 2004)

he can add a +1 template for free. but only ecl of 11.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 31, 2004)

Pick a good one, Ashy!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 31, 2004)

Suggestions???    Also, Legolizard - are we pre- or post-Faction War?  Thanks!


----------



## Legolizard (Dec 31, 2004)

feral, draconic heritige, celestial, fiendish.  look some up maybe on the wizards board.

and I dont get your second question.


----------



## Patlin (Jan 1, 2005)

Legolizard said:
			
		

> and I dont get your second question.




A whole bunch of important groups (based in Sigil, right?) had a war, and some of them were eliminated.  I'm not terribly familiar with the fiction, myself.  Presumably it would effect back story, and there are some faction based prestige classes.


----------



## Legolizard (Jan 1, 2005)

What are you guys talking about, this story has nothing to do with any other dnd story. I based the stroy of the playstartion 2 game Disgaea, Hour of Darkness.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 1, 2005)

Ah - the fact that you said it was a planar game made me assume that we'd be playing in the Planescape Setting.  Part of that setting is factions, but I see that this is not the case...  

If you want to know more about Planescape, you can check my old website:

http://www.planewalker.com

It's the Official Planescape website!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 1, 2005)

You still looking for submissions?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmm... Concept idea

Frey'ri Paladin of Pelanor (like you asked)

Kaia Sunwarder

Kaia was an orphan raised in a cloister as a young half elf orphan. Growing up in the hands of the faith, she was found to have the faith and strength of arm to be a paladin, and soon squired to a Paladin. She quickly to the code of honor and martial traditions of the paladin. Soon enough she earned her spurs and set out to serve her god wherever his wil guided her.

It was on one such quest while aiding elven allies that she was changed into her current form. While fighting with a renegade elven sorceress, she was cursed by the dying sorceress to 'know the darkness that lurks in your blood.' With those hate filled words, she screamed as her body burned with the power of the curse and passed out.

When she awoke, she discovered her body greatly changed. Her human heritage burned away as the hidden demonic taint in her elven blood, coming fully to the fore to shape her into the form of a Frey'ri or Demonfey. Apparently sometime in the long dark past, her bloodline had consorted willingly with the forces of Darkness. 

The Church elders retreated into council, debating many long nights and days on the question of Faith and how a holy warrior could be so greatly changed into a vessel of the very forces that they opposed. Kaia, in the manner she was taught, stood stoicly in prayer and vigil while awaiting the decision of the church high council; knowing in her heart that Pelanor would see the loyalty and faith in her heart no matter what form she wore. Her faith was proven correct when a messenger of faith appeared to the council and reminded them that redemption was always a choice and that her form didn't neccesitate that her heart be evil. 

The council, acting on a very heavy hint from the messenger, restored her rank and standing as a Paladin though her peers were leery of her new appearence. As a result she took up the chance to serve as a vassal to Lord Lahuarl, looking to stand out as an example of the mettle and courage that is only proper for a servant of the Most Radiant Pelanor.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 5, 2005)

uh hello?

Or is my luck running to form and I killed another game?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Legolizard - sorry, but it looks like I am just not going to have the time to play in this game - sorry all for the trouble!  Have fun!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Legolizard, if Ashy's unable to  play... you still looking?


----------



## Legolizard (Jan 9, 2005)

Sure, on the condition that you have your character ready by monday the 10th of Janurary 2005 and that you start playin the next day.


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 10, 2005)

I feel like I owe you guys a quick note of explanation. 

 I did, in fact, put up a post notifying everyone on EnWorld that I would be absent for a while over the Christams period and immediately afterwards, but everybody seemed to completely miss it. That's why I haven't posted here - I was off visiting friends and so on and wasn't posting anywhere. 

 Now I'm back and returned to normal posting. But it seems like you've found a replacement, and frankly I think I'm in enough games to consume most of my free time already. So I'll bow out of this one. 

 Have fun everyone!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry for my absence. I am afraid I'm going to have to drop out of this game. Life just god interesting in a very good way.


----------



## Patlin (Jan 14, 2005)

Not sure if this game is dead, but I'll be away for a week.  I'll check in again when I get back.


----------



## Legolizard (Jan 17, 2005)

it's not dead, it's just got a little slump


----------



## matthewbajda (Jan 17, 2005)

*OOC:*


 i am ready to rock when everyone else it. i am here for you man!


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: and I'm here just waitin on next round to go...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry, going to have to bow out. Politics at work has forced me to do extra work and an addition hour or so of PT a day (5 days a week, Morning AND Evening) and I'm already involved in a few games. Would be fair for me to join in if I wind up working subpar.

Again. Apologies. I wanted to play, but I got to consider my career. Yes, the rumors and crud are that bad


----------



## Legolizard (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok eveyone heres the new game thread, go there if your want to play in the game.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=1998345#post1998345


----------

